# Blue Cheese and String Cheese



## mfreel (Mar 6, 2014)

Here's my first try at blue cheese.  I forgot about it, so it went about 2 hours along with the string cheese.  Great color on it, though. I used apple in the AMNPS for this round.  Had some more pepper jack to get done for the wife, too.

I'll let you know what happens in a couple weeks

Any good ideas on blue cheese recipes????













Blue Cheese and String Cheese.jpg



__ mfreel
__ Mar 6, 2014


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 7, 2014)

Caramelized onion and blue cheese pizza is amazing.


----------



## denappy (Mar 7, 2014)

Never thought of trying to smoke blue cheese, definitely going to try that one!!


----------



## mfreel (Mar 7, 2014)

It got soft.  I don't recommend putting it on the rack.  Either use a plate or the styrofoam pan you see in the pic or one of Todd's mats.


----------



## mfreel (Mar 18, 2014)

Busted open the cheese this weekend.  It's not bad, but not the greatest.  Very mild smoke flavor.  Enough to make you wonder what happened to this cheese.  Probably not something I'd do a lot of, but it was worth trying.

The string cheese didn't turn out like I hoped, either.  For as long as it was in the smoke, it had a very bitter smoke flavor, like it had just come out.  I'm going to let it sit for a while to see if it mellows out a bit.


----------



## deuce (Mar 18, 2014)

mfreel said:


> Busted open the cheese this weekend.  It's not bad, but not the greatest.  Very mild smoke flavor.  Enough to make you wonder what happened to this cheese.  Probably not something I'd do a lot of, but it was worth trying.
> 
> The string cheese didn't turn out like I hoped, either.  For as long as it was in the smoke, it had a very bitter smoke flavor, like it had just come out.  I'm going to let it sit for a while to see if it mellows out a bit.


Give the string cheese a few more weeks and it should be much better. I always try to include some string cheese when I'm smoking cheese, its the only way I like to eat it now.


----------



## donr (Mar 19, 2014)

Cover burgers in Blackening Seasoning, I use salt free, melt blue cheese on top like usual.


----------



## driedstick (Mar 19, 2014)

Yep the longer it sits the better.


----------



## mfreel (Mar 19, 2014)

I guess the kids liked them after all.  They ate them all.


----------



## okiedave (Apr 2, 2014)

I make a fantastic bleu cheese alfredo.  Now you have me thinking about trying it with smoked bleu....


----------

